# Bea Ane's Maltese/Babylon NY



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Does anyone have first hand knowledge of Bea Ane's Maltese? Anyone here with one of her puppies?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Feb 3 2010, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881169


> Does anyone have first hand knowledge of Bea Ane's Maltese? Anyone here with one of her puppies?[/B]


Here is the link to her information: http://beaanesmaltese.com/
Nothing first hand, reputation is good when you talk to people.

Tina


----------

